# Asboe (London, 1940, Motor; ON: 167468)



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Guys Has any one a registration number for this vessel Asboe (London, 1940, Motor; ON: 167468) She came to the UK from Denmark in 1940 and was lost in 1943 I think she went to Whitehaven but I am not sure Any help greatly appreciated on this one


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

A ships called the called Asboe,scouse crowd was it? I`d sign on in a flash


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

ASBOA 26g/1934 was registered at London on 27 June 1940 as (LO288), placed under Ministry of War Transport and employed as an auxiliary patrol vessel but appears to have soon returned to fishing under the management of the Whitehaven Fishing Co Ltd. Admiralty folio MT65-469 Supplement shows her loss 11.1943.
Gil.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Gil Just brilliant !!Thanks very much ..(again!!) Next step is to find out what happened to her and a pic (though unlikely :-( )


----------

